# Environnements de dveloppement > Autres EDI > Powerbuilder >  PB10 et API Windows : ShellExecuteA

## michm

Bonjour  tous,
Je viens de migrer une application de PB6.5  PB10 (sous Windows 2000).
Dans une DW j'affiche des photos en format rduit et, si l'utilisateur clique sur un bouton, je veux afficher l'image avec le programme dfini par dfaut dans Windows. Sous PB6 il n'y avait pas de problme. Sous PB10 rien ne se passe !
Ma dfinition de fonction:


```

```

Et l'appel :


```

```

Il n'y a pas de message ni de plantage, simplement rien ne se passe. Quelqu'un aurait-il une ide ?
Merci

----------


## Thig

Bonjour

PB10 est unicode  la diffrence de PB6.5

Il faut utliser les fonctions Windows unicode quivalente. En gnral, elles ont le mme nom, sans le A final.

Essaye : UNCTION ulong ShellExecute(uint hWnd, ref string lpOperation, ref string lpFile,
       ref string lpParameters, ref string lpDirectory, integer nShowCmd) library "shell32.dll"

A+, Thig

----------


## michm

Je n'ai pas russi  faire tourner avec ShellExecute (Erreur au lancement de la fonction) par contre en rajoutant Alias  la fin tel que ci-dessous a marche impec. 


```

```

Merci quand mme

----------

